# Need some advice



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a Lowrance elite 4x hdi. I want to convert it to an ice unit. I realize that I need the iceducer, float, and battery. I know they make an "ice pack" that includes all of that and a case to organize it. My question is where is the best place to get that? I've looked at cabelas and all they have is the case and battery. I looked into lowrance and the prices they want, I'd be better off to buy a new unit rather than convert my existing unit. I know some of you have already been through this.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Whoever has the ice pack the cheapest. https://www.google.com/webhp?source...=UTF-8#q=Lowrance+elite+4x,+ice+pack&tbm=shop 

Since you already have it, getting the ice kit makes the most financial sense.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

I bought my ice pack from reeds outdoors . Call Craig at erie outfitters I seen a pack at his place but it might come with unit. I would check with him first.


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

I bought the Lowrance® Elite-3x Portable Sonar this year for ice fishing and to mount on my kayak this summer. It has basically everything you'll need for your unit. As stated above make sure you get the 20 degree cone transducer which should come with the ice package. I wish my unit had the ablity to upgrade the software to get the flasher screen that the higher end units have. MAybe with your unit you could. Even without that I'm able to mark my little pin mins on the screen. The fish show up as thicker yellow lines. I only got to use it twice now but I was able to see the fish come up to my bait and look at it and than go back to the bottom. I'm really liking the unit so far. Other tip is make sure the transducer is even with your line in the water. You will see where a rubber line goes thru the transducer, which goes thru the float. You want your line to be perpendicular to this.

Good Luck!!
Frickster


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have an m68 which is pretty much the old version of the Elite 4, setting on these units are VERY important. I suggest read the manual and get familiar with all the menus and functions

http://www.lowrance.com/Root/Lowrance-Documents/GB/ELITE-4X_HDI_OM_EN_988-10586-001_w.pdf

Make sure you are using Ice Mode 
Custom Ranges, if you are fishing 20 ft of water and only want to see 10-20 you can adjust the range you are looking at. 

I ran into some perch on Erie in 32 ft of water one time and I adjusted my screen to only see the bottom 10 ft, everything looks FAR bigger and fish chasing your bait are far easier to distinguish rather than a few lines moving on the bottom. 

Make sure your ping speed is cranked up all the way, this is the return rate, for ice fishing you want the highest. 

Sensitivity is important as well, dial this in based on water depth and what bait you are using


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Try amazon.com. I am constantly amazed that they have always had anything I happened to look for on there. Usually several of their vendors competing for business can get you the best prices on the net.


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

Also keep an eye on eBay I just sold one there this fall, it sold for 100.00


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I need to come up with something too for my elite HDI. 
I planned on buying just the ice-ducer then figure out the rest.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

check out amazon.com then try ebay.com. not really a lot of help but I have found it at amazon. there prices are very often better than ebay.
sherman


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I have checked both and found what I think I may need on both. However there is nothing in the description on those sites usually. I hate to spend the money only to have it show up and realize it is only compatible with another model or that it doesn't come with something I need. The ones I have found on this site just have a picture and a price. If there is any kind of a description, it really vague like "lowrance" or "shipped within 3 business days". From what I've researched, there are several different connections. I think I need the blue connection. I've also noticed that some come with just the battery, and some come with battery and iceducer.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

The blue adapter is prefered, what I'm finding is the portable kits I see come with a skim transducer on suction cup for a boat, I want the regular ice transducer for ice, I see ice-ducers for around 80-90 dollars seperate, and the kits with ducer for about 130.00 but they all have that suction cup boat ducer, let me know what you end up buying.


----------



## jbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

I have the exact same unit and the ice kit package. If u buy the ice kit you're also going to need the transducer adapter cord. The ducer that comes with the ice kit uses the "uniplug" but your sonar unit uses the 7-pin blue screw-on plug. Without buying that 34 dollar adapter, the transducer is useless to you. Bass Pro in rossford had the adapter cord in stock. FWIW, so far I really really like this elite 4x for ice fishing.


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

If you want when I get home from work I'll take a picture of the ice transducer and what type of plug it has to help you guys out. I know it's the 20 degree cone that is 200khz but not sure about what plug is on the other end. 

Frickster


----------



## jbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

Frickster said:


> If you want when I get home from work I'll take a picture of the ice transducer and what type of plug it has to help you guys out. I know it's the 20 degree cone that is 200khz but not sure about what plug is on the other end.
> 
> Frickster


You can get the transducer with either type of plug however most of the ice kits come with the uniplug (6 pin) cable transducer.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I think this is the one we need, I'm sure i can solder up my own power supply cord, I don't need the battery or charger, the carry case by itself would be nice if were sold seperately but I can't find one.


----------



## jbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

Yep that's the one


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

This is the plug I got with my finder.








Frickster


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok. I ended up purchasing the ice-ducer with the blue end connector, it was 73.00 free shipping.
I was hunting the attic and finally found it, the kids' old Nintendo game-pak, it worked out ok, here's some pics.

Using 12mah 12v battery, plenty of room for ducer, pak has a trap door on bottom. There's always room for one more thing to carry.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I purchased an Ice pack /Ducer off an OGFr the other day, got out last night and took some time to "Dial ER in" once I adjusted settings and zoom I could see my ice jig/Minnie.... Pretty darn cool! Good luck! Mines an Lowrance LMS-240 I converted 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ty-Tara (Oct 26, 2014)

I have an Elite-4 HDI. If you click on the link K gonefishin supplied in his rely and go down the list to the Lowrance 000-10209-001 Icefish bag and click on it this is the unit I bought form Hodges Marine and I received it within four days. This unit comes with all you need. I talked with a tech person who told me it would work with both the Elite-4 and the Elite-4x as well. I have not used the unit yet but I like the way everything went together and plan to take it out for the first time tomorrow. Hope it finds me some fish.


----------

